# New NIGHTBLASTER™ 120 Cree LED off-road/worklights



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

*Yes, there are a lot similar-looking lights out there right now. 
There are high quality ones like the Epic Pro20-9600™ at $499.99 and the Rigid Industries™ 120212 at $665.00. There are also cheap Chinese copies of the quality lights selling for as little as $150.

What the high-quality lights offer that the cheap worklights do not:

1. High-end Cree™ or Osram™ LEDs.
2. Higher light output per watt of power
3. Vibration tested components to military standards
4. High quality drivers and circuit boards
5. Submersion tested
6. Dustproof
7. Over-under voltage protection
8. Waterproof/dustproof cerifications
9. LED life of at least 50000 hours

The NIGHTBLASTER™ 120 worklight with 3-watt Cree™ LEDs is directly comparable to the Epic™ and Rigid™ products, with all the same features, but at a factory-direct price of only $229.95!

The NIGHTBLASTER™ 120 offers up to 12,360 raw lumens and a 50000 hour lifespan!

See the NIGHTBLASTER™ 120 here: http://www.dash-flash.com/nightblaster.html*


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like the one I had from Strobes N More.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that product, but you can't tell the quality by the appearance. The $150 Chinese lights look exactly like the $665. Rigid Industries light as well as our Nightblaster light.....but they are worlds apart in quality.

One way to differentiate the Chinese work lights is that they typically offer only 30000 hours compared to the quality lights' 50000 hours. They also offer only 9000+ lumens compared to the quality lights of the same size that offer 12000+ lumens.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hard to say for sure, does the leg lock in with a second small Allen bolt? 

I run all Rigid and Bulldog. bought that and mounted it on the headset of the plow.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

You can't go wrong with ANY of the high quality work lights. Rigid Industries uses German Osram LEDs which are extremely high quality. The Rigid lights are considered the Rolls Royce of work lights.

The NIGHTBLASTER mounting brackets mate to a "ratchet" on the side of the housing and then lock in place with a single large allen screw and lock washer.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You should sell old dogg a couple. You'll get a honest review

What happened to the plow coating guy?


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1809336 said:


> You should sell old dogg a couple. You'll get a honest review


Everyone is invited to purchase a Nightblaster 120 or 72 and write a review. Although you can't always immediately recognize a quality work light until it's still working years later...and the cheap light has failed.



Whiffyspark;1809336 said:


> What happened to the plow coating guy?


I'm sorry, but I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dash Flash;1809340 said:


> Everyone is invited to purchase a Nightblaster 120 or 72 and write a review. Although you can't always immediately recognize a quality work light until it's still working years later...and the cheap light has failed.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have no idea who that is.


That's a Inside joke. The plow slick guy made his stuff seam like gold or god gift the the plow world no matter what anyone said.

At least you admitted there are other high or higher quality manufactures out there other then your self.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

Grassman09;1809567 said:


> That's a Inside joke. The plow slick guy made his stuff seam like gold or god gift the the plow world no matter what anyone said.


We will never make claims for our products that can't be confirmed by our customers. Firefighters, police officers, and plow operators know quality when they see it and we take pride in the quality of our products.



Grassman09;1809567 said:


> At least you admitted there are other high or higher quality manufactures out there other then your self.


Why wouldn't we? There are most certainly MANY other high quality products on the market. Our products are among them. We only try to inform and caution people against the inferior products. This is even more important when it comes to emergency lights than worklights. People's lives can depend on emergency lights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dash Flash;1809580 said:


> We will never make claims for our products that can't be confirmed by our customers. Firefighters, police officers, and plow operators know quality when they see it and we take pride in the quality of our products.
> 
> Why wouldn't we? There are most certainly MANY other high quality products on the market. Our products are among them. We only try to inform and caution people against the inferior products. This is even more important when it comes to emergency lights than worklights. People's lives can depend on emergency lights.


Its a long story.... I wasn't nice.


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1809583 said:


> Its a long story.... I wasn't nice.


Snow plowing is a hard, demanding job and plow operators are tough guys. Anyone who tries to blow smoke at plow operators should expect a chop-busting.

By the way, we're offering a 10% discount through June to anyone who identifies themselves as a PlowSite member. That's on all of our products.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

He got a honest review though lol


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1809598 said:


> He got a honest review though lol


Based on his name "Plow Slick" I assume he was selling a product designed to make snow slide off a plow faster. Judging by the comments, apparently it didn't work too well. 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend....and that we all remember the reason for the holiday. ussmileyflag


----------

